

Apple Wins Surprising Anti-Big Brother Surveillance Patent - wallflower
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2012/06/apple-wins-surprising-anti-big-brother-surveillance-patent.html

======
xorbyte
There seem to be quite a few knobs to tweak, and I'd be interested in seeing
how such a service would work in iOS/OSX while minimizing user involvement. I
suspect there would be certain tendency to still make oneself somewhat
trackable if the user were to be given the possibility to tweak the Clone's
parameters—much in the way that tweaking one's User Agent is quite likely
going to severely _lower_ privacy in terms of uniqueness.

On a tangential note, I'm always glad to see entities try and solve problems
(here: user tracking, surveillance, and privacy violations) with strong
technological solutions rather than conventions and policy. It's not that,
say, DNT can't work, but solutions similar to the one at hand[^0] seem much
_stronger_ as guarantees.

Needless to say, I'd also be very interested in _using_ this system, or a
subset thereof. Hopefully, in a way that ensures not even Apple can track me
;)

[^0]: Acknowledging the fact that Apple themselves might not actually
implement this, of course, and that Novell doesn't do much with it further.

